# going to CaliforniA this week.



## LA RAM FAN

as you can see from my user name,I love LA. 



wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?


----------



## TNHarley

San Quinton?


----------



## malnila

Spelled San Quentin.


----------



## malnila

And sorry. Guess I shouldn't have commented on a thread from this OP because I can guess I will get in trouble. Oh well....


----------



## Wyatt earp

I see you are itching to get your gay on ..


----------



## hjmick

I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...

Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LA RAM FAN said:


> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?



I was at the Rams Redskins game two weeks ago.


----------



## hjmick

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the Rams Redskins game two weeks ago.
Click to expand...



On purpose?


----------



## Gracie

LA RAM FAN said:


> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?


Central Calif Coast: Cambria, Cayucos, Morro Bay, San Luis Obispo, Grover Beach, Montana De Oro, Avila, Pismo Beach.

Google them, click images, see for yourself.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Gracie said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> Central Calif Coast: Cambria, Cayucos, Morro Bay, San Luis Obispo, Grover Beach, Montana De Oro, Avila, Pismo Beach.
> 
> Google them, click images, see for yourself.
Click to expand...


Too bad the 1 Coast Highway is closed due to the rock slide. Hearst Castle, then up through the Central California coast as noted by Grace, up through Carmel, 17-Mile Drive, Monterey, Santa Cruz, The Bay Area - San Francisco, Oakland, Up to Bodega Bay where they filmed The Birds, through Napa Valley for nonstop wine tasting. Back down across the Golden Gate Bridge, and over to Sacramento, then over to Colomo and the spot on the American River where they first discovered gold in California that started the gold rush. Yosemite, Kings Canyon and the giant redwoods, down through the central valley the breadbasket of the world. Then back to LA for Disneyland, Knott's Berry Farm, Hollywood, LAX, over the Death Valley where you will find out why it's called that. You can't see a fraction of this in a month so make room for future visits.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bear513 said:


> I see you are itching to get your gay on ..



who? Malnila? yep,no argument there. ESPECIALLY since I dont have a clue on anything about that poster and have never spoke to him to my knowledge.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hjmick said:


> I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...
> 
> Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...



FINALLY an intelligent response with someone contributing something.
really? you dont miss it much? how come? Im really confused since it was the best trip she had ever taken?


----------



## Geaux4it

Gracie said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> Central Calif Coast: Cambria, Cayucos, Morro Bay, San Luis Obispo, Grover Beach, Montana De Oro, Avila, Pismo Beach.
> 
> Google them, click images, see for yourself.
Click to expand...


All liberal cesspools

-Geaux


----------



## hjmick

LA RAM FAN said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...
> 
> Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY an intelligent response with someone contributing something.
> really? you dont miss it much? how come? Im really confused since it was the best trip she had ever taken?
Click to expand...


After living there for more than 30 years I was ready for something new. My kids still live out there... Huntington Beach, Northridge, Ventura County... 3 kids, 3 different locations... but I was ready to go. It got too expensive, too restrictive, too much state and local government with their hands in my pockets.


----------



## Geaux4it

hjmick said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...
> 
> Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY an intelligent response with someone contributing something.
> really? you dont miss it much? how come? Im really confused since it was the best trip she had ever taken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After living there for more than 30 years I was ready for something new. My kids still live out there... Huntington Beach, Northridge, Ventura County... 3 kids, 3 different locations... but I was ready to go. It got too expensive, too restrictive, too much state and local government with their hands in my pockets.
Click to expand...


I lived in Ventura County for 39 years. Specifically, Port Hueneme and Oxnard

-Geaux


----------



## hjmick

Geaux4it said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...
> 
> Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY an intelligent response with someone contributing something.
> really? you dont miss it much? how come? Im really confused since it was the best trip she had ever taken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After living there for more than 30 years I was ready for something new. My kids still live out there... Huntington Beach, Northridge, Ventura County... 3 kids, 3 different locations... but I was ready to go. It got too expensive, too restrictive, too much state and local government with their hands in my pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived in Ventura County for 39 years. Specifically, Port Hueneme and Oxnard
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Camarillo, Thousand Oaks, Newbury Park, Simi Valley, Canoga Park (I know, not Ventura County).


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the Rams Redskins game two weeks ago.
Click to expand...


Can you fill me in on what on earth is going on in the minds of Ram fans out there in LA? How on earth did the Rams go from having a stadium that always looked liked this last year.






to having a stadium that looks like THIS this year?






they fought so long and hard to get the team back and NOW they wont even support them anymore?


----------



## Tax Man

They had the Traitors for 10 or so years and just don't care anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tax Man said:


> They had the Traitors for 10 or so years and just don't care anymore.



Dude that explanation holds no water whatsoever,doesnt explain it all.That does not even make sense or explain how they went from having packed crowds that looked like the ones i posted in my first photo,to having crowds that look like the one i posted in my second one below it.


----------



## Tax Man

The LA Traitors went back to Oakland and left a very b ad taste in the los Angeles area for football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> Central Calif Coast: Cambria, Cayucos, Morro Bay, San Luis Obispo, Grover Beach, Montana De Oro, Avila, Pismo Beach.
> 
> Google them, click images, see for yourself.
Click to expand...


are they all in southern california near SD?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hjmick said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...
> 
> Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY an intelligent response with someone contributing something.
> really? you dont miss it much? how come? Im really confused since it was the best trip she had ever taken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After living there for more than 30 years I was ready for something new. My kids still live out there... Huntington Beach, Northridge, Ventura County... 3 kids, 3 different locations... but I was ready to go. It got too expensive, too restrictive, too much state and local government with their hands in my pockets.
Click to expand...

yeah i understand that.the state itself is beautiful but our freaking corrupt government has ruined the joy of living out there,our government is such a facist dictatership and they make more restrictive laws in california more than any of the other states so i can now understand where you are coming from and yeah it sure is expensive out there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Geaux4it said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...
> 
> Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY an intelligent response with someone contributing something.
> really? you dont miss it much? how come? Im really confused since it was the best trip she had ever taken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After living there for more than 30 years I was ready for something new. My kids still live out there... Huntington Beach, Northridge, Ventura County... 3 kids, 3 different locations... but I was ready to go. It got too expensive, too restrictive, too much state and local government with their hands in my pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived in Ventura County for 39 years. Specifically, Port Hueneme and Oxnard
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


I love your NFL sig,that is a GREAT sig to have,mind if i copy it by chance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tax Man said:


> The LA Traitors went back to Oakland and left a very b ad taste in the los Angeles area for football.



uhh your not paying attention,that WOULD make sense if this was the Rams FIRST year back in LA  but it is their second year back and  LAST year,the place was packed all the time.


----------



## Tax Man

I don't pay attention to LA as I am a northern California man. Last time I was there it just seemed do hostile. I like the SF bay area as it is cool and has so many great people who live here. The work is plentiful and money is great.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LA Traitors went back to Oakland and left a very b ad taste in the los Angeles area for football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhh your not paying attention,that WOULD make sense if this was the Rams FIRST year back in LA  but it is their second year back and  LAST year,the place was packed all the time.
Click to expand...


speaking of that,traiter Al and the Raiders were NEVER embraced in LA as the Rams were.the majority of the fans that showed up were gang members and thugs always starting fights in the stands.

Howie Long remarked him and his fellow players stopped taking their kids and familys  to Raider games because they feared for their lives. they forever have given a bad rap to the Oakland fans.People think the Oakland fans are always starting fights all the time but that could not be further from the truth.

most opposing fans that go to games out there always leave with a fun fan experience and want to come back.

The Raiders even when they were great out there,nobody showed up for games.

the first year out there even after winning a superbowl in oakland,they only drew a crowd of just 42,000

the next season after winning a superbowl out there in LA,for the season opener they only drew a crowd of just 44,000

the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but clearly,nobody in LA cared.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tax Man said:


> I don't pay attention to LA as I am a northern California man. Last time I was there it just seemed do hostile. I like the SF bay area as it is cool and has so many great people who live here. The work is plentiful and money is great.



okay,you should have said that in the beginning,that you dont have an answer,dont understand it anymore than I do.


----------



## Gracie

LA RAM FAN said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> Central Calif Coast: Cambria, Cayucos, Morro Bay, San Luis Obispo, Grover Beach, Montana De Oro, Avila, Pismo Beach.
> 
> Google them, click images, see for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are they all in southern california near SD?
Click to expand...

Nope. Central Cal coast.


----------



## Gracie

Geaux4it said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> Central Calif Coast: Cambria, Cayucos, Morro Bay, San Luis Obispo, Grover Beach, Montana De Oro, Avila, Pismo Beach.
> 
> Google them, click images, see for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All liberal cesspools
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with politics. He asked for the best beaches. I gave answers.


----------



## Wry Catcher

LA RAM FAN said:


> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?



The best oceans??  Ummm...The Pacific is the only one, so that is the best.

CA has plenty of hot spots, one Saturday, for example, three of us went surfing in the morning at Ocean Beach, and then drove to Boreal Ridge and snow skied in the late PM and under the lights that same day.


----------



## Gracie

Big Sur is gorgeous too.

Beaches and sand are not political.


----------



## Geaux4it

LA RAM FAN said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig San Diego.Took my wife down there for the weekend of her 50th. She'll tell you to this day it's the best trip we've taken. Better than Alaska. I lined up a series of special activities for her birthday... Go find the Coyote Cafe. Good eats...
> 
> Truthfully though, after living for more that 30 years in SoCal, I don't much miss it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY an intelligent response with someone contributing something.
> really? you dont miss it much? how come? Im really confused since it was the best trip she had ever taken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After living there for more than 30 years I was ready for something new. My kids still live out there... Huntington Beach, Northridge, Ventura County... 3 kids, 3 different locations... but I was ready to go. It got too expensive, too restrictive, too much state and local government with their hands in my pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived in Ventura County for 39 years. Specifically, Port Hueneme and Oxnard
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love your NFL sig,that is a GREAT sig to have,mind if i copy it by chance?
Click to expand...

Have at it

-Geaux


----------



## Tax Man

Big Sur is not accessible yet as Highway 1 is still shut off by earth slides last year..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from my user name,I love LA.
> 
> 
> 
> wont be there but will be close enough in san diego which i ALSO love especially since i LOVE california.,for the california people,what are your favorite hotspots there,what are the best oceans?
> 
> 
> 
> Central Calif Coast: Cambria, Cayucos, Morro Bay, San Luis Obispo, Grover Beach, Montana De Oro, Avila, Pismo Beach.
> 
> Google them, click images, see for yourself.
Click to expand...


well do,thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here in good old sunny san diego and i been yelling out everyday instead of I LOVE LA,I LOVE SAN DIEGO,sd just doesnt cut it. Man i do not want to ever go back to boring kansas,i hate it that I got to leave saturday.this place has the most friendliest people in the country,I been talking to all these ladies that dig me,they are willing to tell me their names and give me their emails without a second thought,they are nothing at all friendly like this back home.I cant ever recall people being so friendly around the counbtry anywhere i been before.now you can see WHY i dont want to leave. I am REALLY in heaven now after today ESPECIALLY because I met a young girl that looks EXACTLY like Marilyn Monroe,I am not  not kidding for a second.I even asked her if anybody has ever told her she looks like her and she said about a thousand times,that she hears it everyday.so you can see why I am in heave so much the fact she gace me her email?


----------

